# Callsign: GUYN



## 7woodlane (Apr 20, 2009)

Help please. I have got a photo of this vessel's radioroom when she was in d/d at Immingham. Late Eighties, I think. Can anyone give her a name? Many thanks.
David Whitehead.


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

7woodlane,
The ferry European Clearway, IMO 7411258, had the call sign GUYN from completion in 1975 until 2003. She had a refit in 1987.
Regards,
Alastair


----------



## 7woodlane (Apr 20, 2009)

alastairjs said:


> 7woodlane,
> The ferry European Clearway, IMO 7411258, had the call sign GUYN from completion in 1975 until 2003. She had a refit in 1987.
> Regards,
> Alastair


Thanks Alastairjs, that was most impressive. It must have been '87 when I was there, doing survey work. All a distant memory now but glad I had my camera (first ever) with me. Always regretted not having one years ago.
Thanks once again
Regards
David Whitehead.


----------

